# Is he gay?



## iceit4me (Jun 20, 2010)

How do you know for sure if your husband is gay? I am getting worried. My hubby bought me a vibrator and wants me to use it on him. He seems to be all about anal sex. I can't get him to be intimate with me it is all pure sex and all about him all the time.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

iceit4me said:


> How do you know for sure if your husband is gay? I am getting worried. My hubby bought me a vibrator and wants me to use it on him. He seems to be all about anal sex. I can't get him to be intimate with me it is all pure sex and all about him all the time.


two different issues. One is you feel he is selfish in bed. Examples? 

Second is your belief that anal for men means gay. It doesn't. Men are born with prostates that in some men, enjoy being stimulated. Your husband shared a very intimate piece of himself with you there.

Once you can understand the above, his apparent selfishness needs to be tackled.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Does he enjoy being intimate w/ you. Has he done anything outside of this that you mentioned to make you question his sexuality?


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Agreed that you're dealing with two separate issues.

As mentioned, having the prostate stimulated can feel quite good for some men. I know...I'm one of them. It's similar to a woman having her g spot stimulated. Sure, you can enjoy wonderful sex without it, but if you enjoy it...why not go for it?

As far as being selfish in bed...please elaborate. Some people are wired differently in what they see as "intimacy" during sex. In fact, my wife and I recently had that discussion. Have you discussed it with your husband?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

Do you think he wants to have sex with other dudes? That's a dead giveaway right there.


----------



## iceit4me (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes,I have talked to him alot about it. He doesn't like to even kiss me! When he does it is a mere hen peck. So you know that the rest of the sex pretty much sucks. He just doesn't have any interest in my pleasure. He like to drive by the high school when school is out and look at young girls butts too. He says he doesn't look at porn. But there is something wrong with this picture.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

What have you said to him and what were his responses?
Was he like this rating?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll try to be broadminded here and suggest that gay is who you love, not who you screw. Who does your hub love?


----------



## iceit4me (Jun 20, 2010)

I asked him if he likes young girl ass he said yes. He also is always touching his own butt and putting his hands down his pants to feel it. He wasn't like this when we were dating. Could it be that he is trying to hide his sexuality from me? If he is looking at porn on the internet he is covering his tracks and deleting it in his history.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Check for cookies and images if he doesn't clear his cache.

But honestly, he may have just grown in what he likes. But touching himself is weird. You could ask him how he figured out he'd enjoy anal and when was the first time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

iceit4me said:


> putting his hands down his pants to feel it.


Every boy has been doing this since they were two. He is just more comfortable around you since when you started dating and doesn't care if you see.


----------

